# Check Cable connection! PXE-MOF Error Acer Aspire 5517



## burningthoughts (May 21, 2012)

Dear friends,

I am having an unexpected issue with my *Acer Aspire 5517*, I was booting it up haven't used it in about a week or two and I figured I would start it up and give it a Malwarebytes full scan as well as a Microsoft Security Essentials scan. The scans were both about 4 hours in and I logged on to skype because I had an interview to attend and after saying Hello to the person I was being interviewed by I received the blue screen of death and it rebooted to bios without giving me a chance to read the blue screen.

Now all I can get is the following after Bios:

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 082)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation

For Atheros PCIE Ethernet Controller v2.0.0.9(05/08/09)

Check Cable connection!
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE Rom.
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key


I'm running Windows Vista and I was not given a boot disc, it came installed already. The bottom of it does have the Product-key information and what not on the Microsoft sticker but I do not have a Windows Vista disc so just wiping the hard drive and reinstalling isn't an option for me right now.

I have googled similar threads related to my issue that were on this forum and I have already tried what was suggested in the threads.

I removed the battery and put it back in, same goes for the hard drive. I also tried running it without the battery in and just powered via DC cable as I saw it worked for someone that way and the determination was a failing battery but it doesn't work without the batter either.

What is funny is when I follow it's directions and actually do connect an Ethernet cable this is what happens before I get the same message I posted above:

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build 082)
Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation


For Atheros PCIE Ethernet Controller v2.0.0.9(05/08/09)

Client MAC ADDR: 00 26 22 17 69 98 GUID: 38383939-3365-3735-3635-002622176998

PXE-E53: No boot filename received

PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE Rom.
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key.

Here are my specs:
*
Specs:*
Operating System: Windows Vista
Model: Acer Aspire 5517
CPU Type: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor TF-20
CPU Speed: 1600 Mhz

HDD Model Name: Toshiba MK2555GSX
HDD Serial #: 795HS9JES
Atapi Model Name: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S

System Bios Version: V1.02
VGA Bios Version: ATI VGA VER010.094.001.019.033189

Serial Number: LXPH10X0029330209B1601

Total Memory: 3072 MB
Video Memory: 256MB

Quick Boot, Network Boot,F12 Boot Menu, D2D Recovery are all enabled. I have tried switching between SATA Modes AHCI and IDE to see if it could counter the problem and using all 3 given F12 Boot Menu options, still no luck.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

It sounds like your computer is trying to boot from network.

The first thing I'd probably check is your BIOS setup under Lannet and disabled it.

 It may be trying to look for a network drive before starting from your local devices.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you see the below post:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...xe-rom-operating-system-not-found-597813.html

check the comments from *Dai*


----------



## burningthoughts (May 21, 2012)

I followed dai's instructions and disabled Network boot but only thing that changes is the PXE message is gone but is still stating:

"No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key." 

I'm use to this mess when there is actually something in the CD drive that isn't suppose to be but nothing is in there. :facepalm:

I also notice that under security IDEO HDD Password is frozen when it was set awhile ago?


----------



## burningthoughts (May 21, 2012)

The hard drive is detected but it won't get past "No bootable device - insert boot disk and press any key."


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It is telling you that there is no Boot File on the HDD. The HDD itself may have failed. Download the ISO image for* Seatools *in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests. If either fails, the HDD has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------

